
Software Info - enazhat
I have some questions that I could hopefully get some answers to here since all of you know much more programming and coding than I do.<p>What type of skill set is needed to build a website like Kayak.com?<p>Where to find that kind of skill set, city wise?<p>Thanks
======
blackflame7000
Great website to learn from: codeacadamy.com

Here is a basic list of some of the skills required and some of the popular
choices for beginners to learn.

Databases: MySQL \- Used to store the flight records

Web Developement: HTML, CSS, JavaScript \- Used to create the UI on the
website

Web Applications & languages: Ruby, PHP, Java, etc \- Used to handle the
business logic on the server side of things \- Learning this will probably be
the biggest hurdle to overcome

Web Server: Apache, glassfish \- Runs on your backend servers and replys to
http requests with your website pages

Operating Systems: Linux or windows \- Core operating system running on your
server. Could also be run in a virtual machine

Networking: TCP/UDP, DNS, Domains, etc \- Basic skills needed to setup and
manage a simple network.

You can learn most of these skills in a 4 year BS in Computer Science.
Additionally there are trade schools or boot camps where they can teach you a
specific focus on web development in shorter periods of time.

